# Defense from a wheelchair video



## Carol (Jul 4, 2007)

This is a clip of Boston area gentleman who specializes in teaching self-defense to people that are at a high risk for abuse or violence.  His name is Mr. Eric Kondo, he is father of three, and just happens to be paraplegic.

The techniques are all shown in pairs.   The first segment of the pair shows an undefended attack.  The second repeats the same attack, only with Mr. Kondo defending himself.  

[yt]oUZ4-2uXvro[/yt]


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Carol, I only get a white screen ... no video.


----------



## Carol (Jul 4, 2007)

OOOPS. Sorry about that.  I made a typo when embedding the link.  Should work OK now.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 4, 2007)

This is good stuff. I've seen martial arts places claiming to teach those with handicaps such as the one shown, and I've seen some tachniques that look as if they would work ... but to have it taught by someone with the same circumstance, to KNOW it could work ... awesome.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2007)

Several years ago I knew a fella of some rank in Wing Chun who was paraplegic and confined in a wheel chair. He demonstrated many of the same techs as in the video. He also showed me (after hours of the seminar as we just sat and b.s. for a while about how he was able to pull out the arms of his chair and use them like one would a tonfa. He had them specially made so that the ends were weighed down. Purty neat little trick and a nasty surprise for anyone attempting to attack him. 
I asked him what would be the likely hood of someone even being callous and low enough to try and attack him. He told me I'd be surprised how many would see him as an easy prey. We agreed that it was pretty sad that someone could even think of doing that. 

He also told me that he was a CWP carrier. That he kept his glock 23 hidden under his "useless" legs. He didn't bring it with him as it was requested by the host(s) of the seminar for guests not to bring firearms. I'm guessing that someone attempting to attack my friend would definitely find themselves in a world of hurt. 

Deservedly so. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 4, 2007)

Great stuff, Carol - thanks for posting this.  It sure takes care of some of my students' excuses....


----------



## Hawke (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this video clip.  How did you discover this?


----------



## Carol (Jul 4, 2007)

Hawke said:


> Thanks for sharing this video clip.  How did you discover this?



One of my instructors has a blind student.  I've been looking for local resources in the hope of finding some additional ideas for his teaching.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 4, 2007)

That is totally cool of you....


----------



## Drac (Jul 4, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> This is good stuff. I've seen martial arts places claiming to teach those with handicaps such as the one shown, and I've seen some tachniques that look as if they would work ... but to have it taught by someone with the same circumstance, to KNOW it could work ... awesome.


 
The Combat Hapkido Federation actually has a disabled person on staff...


----------



## Brian King (Jul 4, 2007)

The few wheel chair confined people I have been fortunate to know all had very developed exceptional hand grip and arm strength. Not big biceps and such but very strong tendons and usable strength. 

Thanks Carol nice find
Brian King


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 4, 2007)

That was a great video, Carol!  Another great idea for teaching the handicapped...


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Great find, Carol! Thanks for sharing. :asian:


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 7, 2007)

nice video...

Looks like it would hurt a lot if that was on concrete, and he were to fall on that...it may be a good thing he can't feel his legs


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 7, 2007)

Carol, the video and this thread is AWESOME!  :asian:

- Ceicei


----------



## dragonswordkata (Jul 7, 2007)

That was great! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Carol (Jul 7, 2007)

Sensei Payne said:


> nice video...
> 
> Looks like it would hurt a lot if that was on concrete, and he were to fall on that...it may be a good thing he can't feel his legs



It probably would hurt a lot.

Mr. Kondo has saud tgat the reason why he did that particular video the way he did (focusing on clinch and ground work) was to not only show how a wheelchair bound person can defend themself, but to also illustrate how easy/likely it can be to be knocked out of one's chair during an attack.


----------



## Drac (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent!!!!!!!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> One of my instructors has a blind student.  I've been looking for local resources in the hope of finding some additional ideas for his teaching.


Could we coax you into sharing anything else you might find?  May be someone else out there who's teaching special needs students.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Could we coax you into sharing anything else you might find?  May be someone else out there who's teaching special needs students.



Absolutely!  I haven't found anything else yet, but I definitely will share when I fined something else worth sharing.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 8, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Could we coax you into sharing anything else you might find?  May be someone else out there who's teaching special needs students.


And don't forget this thread for some ideas that have already been advanced.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> It probably would hurt a lot.
> 
> Mr. Kondo has saud tgat the reason why he did that particular video the way he did (focusing on clinch and ground work) was to not only show how a wheelchair bound person can defend themself, but to also illustrate how easy/likely it can be to be knocked out of one's chair during an attack.


 
Definitly, if thats the only way then by all means...do so, and how often will a person in a wheelchair have to fight in that way...not saying it would never happen...pretty improbable...nonetheless, train so that you will not have to use it,

Karate No Michi


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

Kacey said:


> And don't forget this thread for some ideas that have already been advanced.


OK, thanks. I do forget to use the search function far too often.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> OK, thanks. I do forget to use the search function far too often.



We all forget.  Linking to other threads is a good thing.


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 28, 2007)

I like those clips

I teachvarious self defence courses and its good to see and learn form these clips and instructors


----------

